

Hackers , the whole truth about them - olejko
http://www.devbattles.com/en/sand/post-519-Hackers+%2C+the+whole+truth+about+them

======
cr3ative
This site pops a full-screen dialog to prompt a login at a seemingly random
time after you load the page:
[http://i.imgur.com/jIv6a10.png](http://i.imgur.com/jIv6a10.png)

If, like me, you open tabs in batches, it appears the site is broken or at
least the article behind a login barrier.

olejko, if this is your site, please disable this behaviour - full-screen
interrupts are a dark pattern.

~~~
olejko
Thank you for the advice

------
alexBergstein
Unix forever - be happy & dont worry about your security)

------
sasha_design
Yes & dont forget about usign of a license software on your machines) Or tech
preview of it, because many think what all license soft you can only buy.

